# bullet resistant armor laws?



## flasher702

Oh boy terror warnings! I'm still going but I want to bring my armor. Anyone familiar with laws in Germany and EU concerning private citizens possessing and wearing things like a concealable kevlar vest? Some US states have considerable restrictions on it but I don't know about Europe.


----------



## James3214

I think you have more chance of dying from a bee sting than being the victim of a terror attack in Germany. Wearing Kevlar vests? Forget it, most people would even find the idea laughable unless you are in a profession that needs it eg. police, security, etc.
I think you will find Germany one of the safest countries you will ever have the privilege to live in!


----------



## flasher702

I'll be traveling to many countries and Germany was one of the named targets... I certainly wouldn't want to be arrested just for having armor though.

Perhaps I should sew the panels into my backpack and jacket where they won't even be noticed...


----------



## James3214

flasher702 said:


> I'll be traveling to many countries and Germany was one of the named targets... I certainly wouldn't want to be arrested just for having armor though.
> 
> Perhaps I should sew the panels into my backpack and jacket where they won't even be noticed...


You won't be arrested in Germany for wearing body armour. Although, the police will probably question you as to why you need it.
You honestly don't need it in Germany and the rest of Europe and you will probably look ridiculous and humoured if you are found wearing it.
However, if do fear being attacked in Europe I can recommend the following self defence video.





Take care out there!


----------



## xabiaxica

James3214 said:


> You won't be arrested in Germany for wearing body armour. Although, the police will probably question you as to why you need it.
> You honestly don't need it in Germany and the rest of Europe and you will probably look ridiculous and humoured if you are found wearing it.
> However, if do fear being attacked in Europe I can recommend the following self defence video.
> YouTube - Monty Python Self Defence Class
> 
> Take care out there!


:spit: coffee all over screen & keyboard!!!


:clap2::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## flasher702

Yeah, it's not like France just arrested a dozen islamic terrorists and confiscated their automatic rifles and other weapons today.... 

France: 12 arrested in counterterrorism cases - Yahoo! News

I'm trying to be serious here. Any links to to more authoritative sources? What about concerns about "importing" armor? I did some searching but found very little. I guess I should probably try searching in german though. If I find anything I'll post it here but help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## James3214

flasher702 said:


> Yeah, it's not like France just arrested a dozen islamic terrorists and confiscated their automatic rifles and other weapons today....
> 
> France: 12 arrested in counterterrorism cases - Yahoo! News
> 
> I'm trying to be serious here. Any links to to more authoritative sources? What about concerns about "importing" armor? I did some searching but found very little. I guess I should probably try searching in german though. If I find anything I'll post it here but help is greatly appreciated.


I think you should read that article again. They found one automatic weapon and a pump gun and 12 'suspects' ! Why are you so concerned about 'armor' and importing it? and paranoid about being the victim of a 'terrorist attack' here in Europe? If you are really are after further information I suggest you first contact the American Embassy in Berlin or via their website and explain your concerns. But I would probably guess you are a lot safer here in Germany than anywhere in the USA.
I'm trying hard to be serious and helpful, but it is difficult not to laugh at such paranioa and perceptions some US citizens have of Europe!


----------



## flasher702

The only thing I'm being "paranoid" about is the laws of the country I'm going to be living in and that's the only thing I've asked about. 

Spare me your lame advice and ridicule. It's just a freaking vest. Does it so blow your hippy, apathetic, pacifist mind that the world might be dangerous that to even consider something as simple as wearing a vest means that someone is paranoid and you need to make fun of them in order to protect your warm fuzzy feelings about how safe you are in Germany and your bigoted ideas about how these sorts of things only happen in USA? I own a vest. You've probably spent more on shoes than it cost me. I don't have to be paranoid about my safety, or get upset when someone talks about terrorist threats, or worry about law enforcement getting upset with me because I took the time to do the research and ordered a simple piece of protective clothing. If I have a concern I wear it. I guess when you're concerned you hide under your bed or sing a happy little song about butterflies or something, I don't know. Do you even know which countries are on the list that have issued warnings in the past week? You're living in one and you're from one of the other ones. Perhaps YOU should call some embassies in Berlin and tell them they are just being paranoid and see who's laughing.

I suppose this immature-yet-outspoken attitude about safety and weapon issues is one of the things I'm going to have to get used to if I'm going to move to Europe (and the reason I'm asking semi-anonymously on the internet to try and find the information and not going directly to the authorities like a naive idiot). Do you think it is prevalent in Germany and UK? I never noticed it while I was in Germany but my experience so far with British people shows them to be pretty touchy about it. Perhaps I'll start another thread on this.


----------



## xabiaxica

flasher702 said:


> The only thing I'm being "paranoid" about is the laws of the country I'm going to be living in and that's the only thing I've asked about.
> 
> Spare me your lame advice and ridicule. It's just a freaking vest. Does it so blow your hippy, apathetic, pacifist mind that the world might be dangerous that to even consider something as simple as wearing a vest means that someone is paranoid and you need to make fun of them in order to protect your warm fuzzy feelings about how safe you are in Germany and your bigoted ideas about how these sorts of things only happen in USA? I own a vest. You've probably spent more on shoes than it cost me. I don't have to be paranoid about my safety, or get upset when someone talks about terrorist threats, or worry about law enforcement getting upset with me because I took the time to do the research and ordered a simple piece of protective clothing. If I have a concern I wear it. I guess when you're concerned you hide under your bed or sing a happy little song about butterflies or something, I don't know. Do you even know which countries are on the list that have issued warnings in the past week? You're living in one and you're from one of the other ones. Perhaps YOU should call some embassies in Berlin and tell them they are just being paranoid and see who's laughing.
> 
> I suppose this immature-yet-outspoken attitude about safety and weapon issues is one of the things I'm going to have to get used to if I'm going to move to Europe (and the reason I'm asking semi-anonymously on the internet to try and find the information and not going directly to the authorities like a naive idiot). Do you think it is prevalent in Germany and UK? I never noticed it while I was in Germany but my experience so far with British people shows them to be pretty touchy about it. Perhaps I'll start another thread on this.


no need to be nasty


I doubt any of us who live in Europe know the definitive answer to your question



ordinary people going about their daily lives *DO NOT* wear body armour



ordinary people going about their daily lives *DO NOT* carry guns or any other weapons


it really is that simple


the idea that anyone would think they need to is just so totally alien to us that it's hard for us to believe that you are actually serious


----------



## Bevdeforges

I was living in Germany when they had that spate of incidents of German tourists being held up in Florida because the crooks could spot rental cars based on their license plates. You should have heard the jokes then about "cheap vacations in Florida" - because you only needed a one-way ticket, etc. etc. (I have my own theory about why the only tourists killed during these hold-ups were the Germans...)

I also lived in the UK when it seemed we had a bomb found just about every Monday morning. One of those was strapped to the underside of an American expat's car because she was renting a house that used to belong to some minor official involved in "the Troubles" in Northern Ireland. Fortunately, the bomb fell off the car and was lying in the driveway after she had left for work.

Today's arrests in France probably have nothing to do with the terrorist alert issued by the US government. France has had its terrorist attacks - two in the RER (commuter rail) on the line I take in to go to Paris. Most of this dates back to the days of the Algerian war, and lately some is linked to passage of a law outlawing the full face veil in public. The French police arrest a few folks on terrorist suspicions every few months, generally before their plots are too far advanced.

But if you want some scary stuff, just catch this week's cover article in Time magazine (International edition) about the US "patriot" militia and how they say the real danger is from some whack job who finds the militia groups "too passive" for their tastes and who acts out as a lone wolf.

AFAIK there aren't laws in Europe against wearing bullet proof vests, though as James says, you should be prepared to be stopped by the police to ask why you feel the need to wear such gear.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## James3214

flasher702 said:


> The only thing I'm being "paranoid" about is the laws of the country I'm going to be living in and that's the only thing I've asked about.
> 
> Spare me your lame advice and ridicule. It's just a freaking vest. Does it so blow your hippy, apathetic, pacifist mind that the world might be dangerous that to even consider something as simple as wearing a vest means that someone is paranoid and you need to make fun of them in order to protect your warm fuzzy feelings about how safe you are in Germany and your bigoted ideas about how these sorts of things only happen in USA? I own a vest. You've probably spent more on shoes than it cost me. I don't have to be paranoid about my safety, or get upset when someone talks about terrorist threats, or worry about law enforcement getting upset with me because I took the time to do the research and ordered a simple piece of protective clothing. If I have a concern I wear it. I guess when you're concerned you hide under your bed or sing a happy little song about butterflies or something, I don't know. Do you even know which countries are on the list that have issued warnings in the past week? You're living in one and you're from one of the other ones. Perhaps YOU should call some embassies in Berlin and tell them they are just being paranoid and see who's laughing.
> 
> I suppose this immature-yet-outspoken attitude about safety and weapon issues is one of the things I'm going to have to get used to if I'm going to move to Europe (and the reason I'm asking semi-anonymously on the internet to try and find the information and not going directly to the authorities like a naive idiot). Do you think it is prevalent in Germany and UK? I never noticed it while I was in Germany but my experience so far with British people shows them to be pretty touchy about it. Perhaps I'll start another thread on this.


I feel sad that you have to make such rude and personal comments, especially when I have tried to answer your questions all be it in a light-hearted and humorous way (as us Brits are known for).

Sure, ignore the advice on here and wear your ‘body armour’ when you arrive, but please, please, please, when you arrive in Germany, open up your mind to a different culture, integrate, learn the language, talk to the locals, read the newspapers, drink a beer and eat a currywurst without thinking that you are going to be attacked because you are an American.

Don’t be led by the propaganda and paranoia fed to you by the Governments and media. Yeah, listen to the advice, adapt your behaviour and avoid certain areas, but please, most of all, use your OWN common sense and you will survive your stay.


----------



## Nignoy

wow why do you want to leave your fortress in downtown seattle??, if there is a bomb or a molotov cocktail with your name on it, a pair of kevlar knickers wont help, There are idiots in every country no where is 100% safe, we are disabled age pensioners living in australia at the moment, we travel at least 3 months every year, but are hoping on our visit to germany and spain next year to purchase investment properties. we lived and worked as gastarbeiters in germany all through the baader Meinhof times and I was in NI when the troubles were at their peak, I cannot understand your insecurity, the only unrest I have personally experienced in germany was when Hermann Lubking left Grun Weiss Dankersen for VFL Gummersbach lol


----------

